# MBGC Labor Day Good Luck to everyone



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to everyone fishing this weekend! Seas can't seem to make up their mind, some of my sites are saying 2-3 with 4-5" period with others having it rougher and tighter? Looking out over the gulf this morning has what I would call gentle swells, no where near flat. Regardless, we are in.

Everyone be safe, looking forward to everyone's reports on Monday. Say howdy and put a face to the screen name if you see me tonight.

Robert


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Go get em . We are not in it but will be out there. Everybody be safe our there.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumbdown:I bummed had a over nighter planned for Sunday and monday but seas are not allowing!


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be there tonite but not fishing. Still waiting on tackle that I ordered. I'm in slip 15 right down the dock from the clubhouse


----------

